# Heinzl bloodline?



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

Is there anyone using this blood anymore? Got any info on this blood?


----------



## Ruff and Ready (8 mo ago)

workinpit21 said:


> Is there anyone using this blood anymore? Got any info on this blood?


I use to breed pure Heinzl male with Hog,Rascal crossed. They all go back to the same good, stock if you trace the lines way back. Heinzl had a fighting line with a lot of Aces and Champion's not listed. My male had 16 Grand,and Champion's mixed but none with abbreviations listed. The blood is so tight with Dibo it will do well with any cross. The other Heinzl line, was strong bigger line. A friend took 1 of my dogs and crossed with a pure Mayfield, Jeep in Philly and only deliver puppies to his cousin in S.Carolina and you couldn't buy 1 for a million dollars. They won't even sell me one.


----------



## Ruff and Ready (8 mo ago)

I used to breed a pure Heinzl male to Hog and Rascal lines. Heinzl had 16 Gr.Champ and Champions that's not listed in his pedigree. If you go back into the lines you will see that they all run together somewhere or another. Heinzl had a Ace fighting line and a strong built line he knew what to add where needed. A friend took a pure Mayfield and Jeep cross with a dog I sold him and delivers his whole litters to his cousin in S.Carolina.You couldn't buy 1for a million dollars and he won't even sell me one..They don't register the dogs either.


----------

